# Happy Birthday Shrek



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope you have a great birthday Shrek.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2013)

Have a great Ogreish birthday!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope the Princess has something special planned for you, Shrek. Have a very happy day!


----------



## Merlot (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy birthday your ogreness!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shrek! May your birthday ooze happiness like an ogre oozes swamp stink!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's a little something for your birthday, Shrek.  Have a happy day!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have a fabulous birthday Shrek


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday King Ogre !!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

I said happy birthday in the other thread and it is a little late in the day, but I hope you enjoyed your catnip and the cats enjoyed the cupcakes!



You know what I mean!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll send him the link!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shrek.

Josie


----------

